# Uninflated Tires



## Mike Mills (Dec 10, 2015)

not deflated tires...

Got some new tires for my lawn tractor and I can not get the bead close enough to seal. 
12" rims and heavy tires; a tire shop could not get them to seal either.
I tried bouncing on them (about 250 lbs) to no avail. There is a 1/8" to 1/2" gap at various positions around the rim. Any idea? 
Maybe cut four 8" lengths of 2x4 and run a come along around to compress the center and push out the sidewalls? Make a plywood tent and heat the tires to about 150 to make them more flexible?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 10, 2015)

Ratchet strap around the center of the tread all the way around. As you crank it, it forces the bead closer to rim. If you still can't get it, try making sure the core it out of the stem and try using an air nozzle to force more air in. Grease can help around the bead too. Worst case, and I wouldn't try this unless you know what you're doing, ether and a lighter can do wonders for stubborn tires

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brink (Dec 10, 2015)

bead cheetah, works every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2015)

For a bead sealer I'd use soapy water, avoid the grease as it can break down rubber over time and if you do ever dismount it you'll find a gummy mess (Worked in a tire center as a mechanic while in school) Agree with the ratchet strap around the center of the tire to force it out. I have blown them on to the beads with ether and a match and it is quite a hoot but not for the faint of heart. If all else fails and you just cannot get them to seat, since it is a lawn tractor and won't be pulling high speed runs with it, Maybe get tubes the right size for that tire and tube them? (we used to do it all the time for various farm equipment)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> bead cheetah, works every time.
> 
> View attachment 92711


I would be somewhat concerned about using one of those for a lawnmower tire... I've used them on tractor trailer tires, but seems like it would be a bit much for a real small tire that is only rated for 10-15 psi more than likely.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

I've had to ratchet strap tires as well but it doesn't always work. If you do not have a cheetah laying around take the tire to a shop and they will hit it for you no charge.


----------



## Brink (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've had to ratchet strap tires as well but it doesn't always work. If you do not have a cheetah laying around take the tire to a shop and they will hit it for you no charge.



If you don't buy tires from me, I'd charge to seat them.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> If you don't buy tires from me, I'd charge to seat them.




Yeah but I was referring to the decent humans who do things like that to earn someone's business. Not greedy manipulative forest dwellers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 10, 2015)

The Cheetah may or may not work, they are either 22 or 26 psi tires.
I do have a heavy ratchet strap but with the tire upright and my full weight on it the center of the tire deflected down _maybe_ 3/4".
I don't think I can put enough force with the ratchet strap with a short handle, that is why I thought of the come along. 
Folks around here typically use dish detergent as a lubricant. If it wasn't so expensive I would have them foam filled but at about $90 a tire I will just go with tubes if I can't get them to seat.
Thanks


----------



## justallan (Dec 10, 2015)

A lot of times what I do is first clean the tire bead and the wheel of all oil, grease and dirt so the tire doesn't slip back to the center. Stand the tire and rim up, grab the tire by the top leaning it away from you a little and kick the bottom of the rim into the tire, roll it a bit and kick it some more until you are all the way around. With the valve stem out, use an air nozzle and gently push on the unsealed side of the rim, forming a seal to the tire.
Some rims have one side that gets steep fast near the rim and one side that gradually gets bigger. If yours does, the side that gets bigger gradually towards the rim is the side that you want to kick into the tire.
Again, don't use oil or grease when doing it this way, it will actually help the tire slip back to the center.
Another way to bead one side is to set the tire on 3-4 blocks in a circle with the rim hanging free in the middle and jump on the rim, then gently stand it up, use an air nozzle and push the unsealed side of the rim towards the tire.
If that don't work, drink a six pack and get some ether and have your wife video it for us.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 11, 2015)

Lay the tire and rim on the floor. Spray ether starting fluid inside the tire. Stand back and toss in a match. It will go BOOM and your tire will be seated. I took a tire and rim off a big skid loader to the tire store that I couldn't get seated. That's what they did and it worked fine. Gary


----------



## justallan (Dec 11, 2015)

I've used ether on bunches of tires and it does indeed work great.
If you have never seen it or done it, at the very least maybe watch a few you tube videos to get an idea at least of how it's done.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 11, 2015)

justallan said:


> Another way to bead one side is to set the tire on 3-4 blocks in a circle with the rim hanging free in the middle and jump on the rim, then gently stand it up, use an air nozzle and push the unsealed side of the rim towards the tire.
> If that don't work, drink a six pack and get some ether and have your wife video it for us.



I will try placing some blocks under the tire and jumping on the rim as you suggest.
If not, how many cans of ether should I use per tire?


----------



## justallan (Dec 11, 2015)

here's a small riding mower tire.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 11, 2015)

Here you go, easy peezy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 11, 2015)

Haha, @justallan great minds think alike.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the videos.
I have a nephew coming over tomorrow.
He probably likes explosions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 11, 2015)

Less is more. Too much can send chunks of rubber and steel in all directions


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Less is more. Too much can send chunks of rubber and steel in all directions



Yeah you don't want to end up with a broken rim like this poor guy.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2015)

A bit too much mojo.


----------

